# Fabrik-Einkauf.com



## landeck (28 September 2007)

loggte mich beim Forum fabrik-einkauf ein,Name und Daten musste ich angeben,sonst erfolgt keine Verbindung,ein Eiverständniss musste ich auch anklicken,dass ich mit der Geschäftsgebarung einverstanden bin,von einem Mitgliedsbeitrag war nichts zu sehen oder darauf hingewiesen worden.Jedenfall erhielt ich am nächsten Tag eine Rechnung von € 86.- !ich sah mir die Angebote im Internet an,nahm aber keinerlei Geschäftsgebarung in Anspruch,das von der Plattform bestätigt wurde.Es besteht ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen,das aber nicht mehr akzeptiert wurde,darauf schrieb ich ,dass ich mit solch einer Abzockmethode nicht einverstanden bin,und man drohte mir bei Nichtbezahlung eine Eintreibung mittels Inkassobüro eintreiben wird. Was kann oder soll ich gegen solche Geschäftsmetoden machen bzw. unternehmen-bitte um Hilfe !!!


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf.com*

Das erste Posting wurde an bestehenden Thread verschoben

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205175#post205175

PS: Diese Seiten haben absolut nichts mit dem zu tun, was üblicherweise 
unter  "Onlinehandel und -zahlung"  verstanden wird...


> Diskussionen über Onlinegeschäfte jeder Art:
> Auktionen, Shops und *die sichere Abwicklung aller Arten von Geschäften*


----------

